# Photoshop CS4 Extended - german-patch? :/



## Piesha (31. August 2009)

Hallihallo zusammen,

durch glückliche Zufälle und meiner Arbeit innerhalb einer Zeitungsredaktion bin ich an eine Version von Adobe Photoshop CS4 Extended gekommen. Allerdings ist diese auf Englisch und besonders als Einsteiger würde ich das ganze lieber auf Deutsch haben.
Also - Google angeschmissen und gesucht. Nun finde ich zig links um das ganze Photoshop auf Deutsch runterzuladen, allerdings kaum passende Language-Pakete um das ganze auf Deutsch nutzen zu können. Die paar, die ich gefunden habe benötigen zumindest irgendwelche Anmeldungen.

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee oder Erfahrungen damit, wie ich das nun bestmöglichst auf deutsch stellen kann?  Ich lade gerne auch irgendwas runter, wenn man mir einen passenden Link liefert ...falls irgendeiner von euch was finden kann   

Danke im Vorraus :/

Piesha


----------



## nikiburstr8x (31. August 2009)

Leg dir einen temporären Account bei Adobe an, um dir die deutsche Demo runterzuladen. Ich empfehle diesbezüglich ne Temp-Mail. Die erworbene Serial sollte eigentlich für jede Sprachversion funktionieren, afaik.


----------



## Dimebag (2. September 2009)

No way, dude.

Bei Adobe sind alle Lizenzen an Sprache und Betriebssystem gebunden.
Seit CS4 sogar die Volumenlizenzen. Wenn du das ändern willst, musst du bei Adobe einen Sprachwechsel beantragen, was nur für Single-User Lizenzen geht.

Du verstößt sofort gegen die EULA, wenn du deine Lizenz in einer anderen Sprache lauffähig machst.

Es gibt ein paar Ausnahmen, manchmal geht der Wechsel bei Lightroom z. B. Aber wenn das CS4 im Namen steht, ist nix zu machen.

Solltest du den Sprachwechsel wirklich beantragen, viel Spaß, der Support bei Adobe ist derzeit unbrauchbar. Das weiß ich übrigens nicht nur aus dem offenen Brief von heute, früher war ich da selber Supporter, hätte dir also liebend gerne deinen Sprachwechsel eingeleitet, aber...


----------

